

Plan to archive every tweet in the Library of Congress still happening - hornokplease
http://www.niemanlab.org/2012/07/that-plan-to-archive-every-tweet-in-the-library-of-congress-definitely-still-happening/

======
incongruity
As someone who has tried to work with Twitter data for academic purposes, I
think this is still a great idea.

Further, it recognizes the idea that what we view as mundane now, may actually
be extremely valuable for understanding the world of 2012 (etc.) decades from
now.

